# Shop Receipts and Consumer Law



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

To settle an 'friendly argument' Is it the law in Cyprus to receive a receipt when buying any goods. If so please could I have details of the regulations. I know it is good practice but that is not the question.
Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> To settle an 'friendly argument' Is it the law in Cyprus to receive a receipt when buying any goods. If so please could I have details of the regulations. I know it is good practice but that is not the question.
> Many thanks


Whether it is law in Cyprus is really overuled by whatever the law is in the EU as Cyprus is a member. So if the EU says a receipt has to be issued then even if Cyprus did not have this law in the past it has now


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Whether it is law in Cyprus is really overuled by whatever the law is in the EU as Cyprus is a member. So if the EU says a receipt has to be issued then even if Cyprus did not have this law in the past it has now


OK, then is it EU law?, if so where is this stated?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I beleive it is EU law but have no idea where to find it.


----------

